# My first Female Betta fish



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just got her today. Her name is Stellaluna. I think she is a roundtail? She looks healthy/in good shape right?





















And this is her tank:


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

She is super cute!


----------



## lilmonstafish777 (Mar 13, 2010)

great fish. how many gallons is the tank?


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think maybe around 2 or 3 gallons. I used the medium critter holder crate.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

That's the tank I have! She's super cute!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's beautiful!!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She's very pretty. I think she's a VT.. females are really hard to tell but if you got her from a pet store its almost certain she's a VT


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Goodness it's like "hide and seek" in the tank shot, lol. She's adorable!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's adorable! I love her eyes.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like she changed colors. She's more darker in color.


----------



## angelus2402004 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wowza!! She is a beeaauuty!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Good to see her brightening up! She is a cutie!


----------

